# singer in fraser valley????



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

our classic rock band is still looking for a singer/frontperson in and around the 30 - 40 year range, male or female (if you play guitar or keyboards it's a bonus but not necessary). we practice in abbotsford once a week and hope to play out about once or twice a month. influences are zztop, status quo, skynyrd, stones...


----------

